# Model Horse Custom!



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just finished this model, he is painted to look like Tuxedo: Whaddya think?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is lovely! Good job!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice! I love how you painted the overlay for his patches. I don't know what that's called but it's very cool how you did it!


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!!! The overlay is called mapping


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So cute! Do you paint them to sell or just for fun?


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

I have done both in the past, but mostly I just do it for fun.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you use a breyer model or another brand?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice job . It looks like it was originally a paint.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

I used a blank Breyer model that I found on ebay, I had a little trouble getting primer to stick, but I worked it out in the end.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

You did a beautiful job, well done!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful! What mould is that, I'm unfamiliar with it? You said Breyer, which I know about, now I'd like to learn more  Love the mapping on him. Do you do commissions?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

woah that is really cool!


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! It's is the Hala mold. I have done some commissions in the past, but not for a few years.


----------



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW!! that looks great. good job!


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Loovveee iittt, even though I've seen the model a bunch of times in real life haha.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! I changed him a bit since last time you saw him, the markings are more accurate now.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Halla mold - I looked at it again when I opened the thread and got it xD I'm so blonde  Well, you should get into offering Commis. again! You would make some money


----------



## NewHorseGirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Awsome


----------

